# Hitachi TX38D81VC1CAB



## NetteMann (24. Februar 2008)

Weis jemand wo man dazu ein Datenblatt bekommt?


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2008)

Ich finde Du solltest Du noch n paar mehr Infos geben.
Verlang nicht von mir, alle Infos und noch nebenbei Dein Datenblatt per  zu finden ..

mfg chmee

** Und ich hab doch mal kurz die Suchmaschine angeworfen : Was willst Du denn nun wissen ?
Ein 15"Nonglare-Notebook-Bildschirm mit nativer Auflösung von 1024*768px bei 18Bit-Farbauflösung
und LVDS-1Kanal-Anschluß.

http://www.hitachi-displays.com/en/catalog/notebook_pc/2012140_18535.html 

Scheinbar hier verfügbar : http://www.tiron.de/index.php?id=00000022&article_id=00000025&p=6

Suchst Du Ersatz ? Möchtest Du einen Beamer bauen ? Suchst Du die Anschlußpläne ?

Ganz ehrlich, ist Deine Frage so speziell oder warst Du einfach nur zu faul ?


----------



## NetteMann (25. Februar 2008)

Entschuldigung. War zu oberflächlich. Ich suche ein Datenblatt wo die Polung des TFT Display drauf verzeichnet ist. Anschlußpläne also.


----------



## chmee (25. Februar 2008)

Ist die Platine einsehbar ? Wenn es um den Stromanschluß geht, schau, welcher der 2 Pole die großen Flächen der Platine beschaltet, dass "müsste" - bzw. Masse sein.

Such weiterhin nach LVDS

mfg chmee


----------



## NetteMann (25. Februar 2008)

erstmal vielen Dank. Nur bei dem Inverter gibt es ca übern Daumen 6-8 Anschlüsse und halt 2 von der Lampe.


----------

